# What IS your definition of a player?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I think I may have a rather twisted definition causing me to e-defend "players" worldwide. 

So tell me, what is your definition of the "game"?
And your definition of a "player"?

Rather curious...


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

A player is someone that is in it just for fun. I have been a player (yes I am a female) and yes I was just in it for sex and fun.

So what?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I can think of 2 characteristics of a player

1. They feel no remorse in multidating even while saying or giving the appearance that they are being faithful.

2. But because of this lack of remorse, they feel no need to create blame as to why. For example, I think those who play around from time to time feel guilt / remorse and for this reason they will create excuses as to why their partner deserves it.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

In MY TIME (the '70s), a player was a guy (never a woman) who was trying to score sex from as many women/girls as possible. It was a competition (stated or unstated) with other 'players'. Free love, birth control (the 60's) and legal abortion (1973) were all REALLY NEW. A lot of the OLD RULES (from the 1950's and before) were thrown out the window...but nothing replaced them. It was kind of the Wild West of sexual adventure.

Since the goal was to bed as many women as possible, NOTHING was off-limits: lying, misleading, manipulating, getting someone drunk/stoned, etc. Women were just a piece of azz to be scored, they weren't people with actual feelings. I saw A LOT of people get really hurt...they were living under OLD RULES (under which we'd been brought up) that no longer existed.

So when guys say, "Don't hate the player, hate the game!" it makes me feel like threatening their manhood with a machete...but I don't.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Interesting responses...

In that case then myself and alot of my mates were more like "players with integrity" or "modern players", we scored left right and center but most of us weren't interested in hurting anyone.

For myself I always let the girl know where she stood, if it's just for sex, I let her know. I also kept everything as low profile as I could, I didn't go out boasting; hence it's safe for them -> no consequences in getting laid.

It just turned out that's all I had to do to get laid, I just had to understand where the woman was coming from. They are just as horny as us men, but who wants to be seen as a ****? Who wants to be disrespected?

Due to my methods I guess it makes me cringe when people hate on players when I know I did everything in my power to prevent heartbreaks and leading them on.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

A player will take advantage of any situation to drop a load outside of their relationship and come home as if nothing ever happened.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

I was a players, and I feel remorse/never hurt anyone.

sound 2me like players are getting called *******s. tome a player is like the guy hitch in the movie.

knowing what dodo and when to do it.....


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I think a player is someone who dates multiple people at one time.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I think there's a difference between a "player" and someone who wants no-strings-attached sex. A player will use lines, lies, etc. to get sex from someone whereas a NSA person will be genuine and make it clear what they want. The player will make it SEEM like they are willing to commit and then change their story after they get what they want: sex.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

Its all about being upfront and honest with intentions. Being straightforward from the get go is key. If you tell a woman (man) that you love them, you want them to commit, they are special......but are telling someone else the same things at the same time? Thats a player (and a massive *********) to me.

If NSA talk happens, then its whatever. But there are some people that still have player tendancies. Because if its NSA, there are certain things you should not do or say to make the other person feel wanted more than they actually are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Then I was a NSA guy, not a player. But everyone called me a player back in the day... probably because I flirted with anything with decent jugs lol

Also, in regards to things you should not do or say... I learnt that the hard way a few times, there have been some heartbreaks, but it was definitely not intended. It's things that aren't obvious at all, for example, telling them not to get involved with me either than sex, bad mistake, I thought I was being honest but I ended up challenging them and make them do the complete opposite. So I learnt to hold off on that line, and express my desire to go no further then sex in another way - by simply letting her know where she stood without trying to tell her what or what not to do.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *Random Dude said*: So tell me, what is your definition of the "game"?
> And your definition of a "player"?


For me, it has always been the guys who would SCREW you in a heart beat, say any damn thing to get into your pants (I swear women are the dumbest creatures alive)... but they'd be gone in the morning, and if you came up pregnant, they'd be the 1st to say "What - WHO -that ain't my baby - you're a hoe " -even though he was the Dufass who slept with the Hoe. 

A player with integrity...hmmm -only if he is going to throw something like this out....

Saying.. "Listen honey ... Your hot, I want to give you the rod baby....but don't get any ideas, cause I am outta here after I cum - you don't need to know my name & I never care if I see you again"... if a man could be THIS honest, I'd have more respect for him. But Fvck that, it doesn't happen, always a stupid Game to get what he wants, to get access to that glory hole. 

I don't like games, I don't like Players... I was always in it for







.... saving myself for one special man.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> "Listen honey ... Your hot, I want to give you the rod baby....but don't get any ideas, cause I am outta here after I cum - you don't need to know my name & I never care if I see you again"...


Well that's pretty much what I told all the past casuals, though - alot more politely than THAT :rofl:



> But Fvck that, it doesn't happen, always a stupid Game to get what he wants, to get access to that glory hole.


Well, guess maybe times have changed, nowadays women are much more aware of *********s I found. I've never played the ********* game because many ladies just wall up straight away.

I also not only did ONSs but had casual relationships/friends with benefits for extended periods of time, which probably contributes to why I'm used to being honest - I didn't see them as enemies, I respected them even though I was using them (and they were using me too but it's all good lol)

Oh SA BTW: Watch this:
Hitch Trailer - YouTube

LOL
The "modern player" 

Also, players getting "tamed" happens more than you think. In fact, almost all my mates lol. Men go through stages, at first it starts off with just getting laid, then we find someone that is unlike the women we've been used to, we fall in love, find ourselves married and with kids, find ourselves on TAM...

... and wonder, wat the fk just happened?! :scratchhead:


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Players always annoyed me they think the can talk you into bed (I guess it works on some), my attitude was always if I saw you and wasn't physically attracted no amount of words are going to make you look better so freakin stfu and move along.
Nsa guys I didn't mind at all, you don't want to know me, I don't want to know you now let's f*ck (that was if they were hot ).


----------

